# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Test na astygmatyzm

## medyczka

Astygmatyzm czyli niezborność oka najczęściej spowodowany jest brakiem symetrii obrotowej rogówki (astygmatyzm rogówkowy), rzadziej przyczyną astygmatyzmu może być także nieosiowe ustawienie soczewki ocznej, lub jej deformacja.

- astygmatyzm niski - do 1 dioptrii
- astygmatyzm średni - od 1 do 2 dioptrii
- astygmatyzm wysoki - od 2 do 3 dioptrii
- astygmatyzm bardzo wysoki - od 3 dioptrii

Astygmatyzm małego stopnia, może nie dawać żadnych objawów poza szybszym mruganiem oczu przy pracy wzrokowej. 
Zmęczenie spowodowane jest tym, że osoby z niemiarowością starają się uzyskać ostrzejszy obraz przez nagłe zmiany w ogniskowej (akomodacji). W niezborności większego stopnia nie udaje się dla żadnej odległości uzyskać ostrego obrazu.


Osoby z astygmatyzmem uskarżają się na nieostre lub zniekształcone widzenie przedmiotów znajdujących się zarówno daleko jak i blisko. Korekcja astygmatyzmu wymaga zastosowania cylindrycznej soczewki korygującej, która ma dwie różne moce, aby wszystkie wpadające do oka promienie świetlne zogniskowały się na siatkówce. 

Testy:



> Stań ok. 5m od monitora, zasłaniaj na zmiane jedno i drugie oko;
> jeśli niektóre linie widzisz szare lub jaśniejsze od innych, prawdopodobnie masz astygmatyzm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niska jakość grafiki czyni ten test bezużytecznym.

----------


## medyczka



----------


## Paulo

> Niska jakość grafiki czyni ten test bezużytecznym.


Wyświetlacz komputera nie oddaje prawdziwych kolorów. Dlatego zalecane jest wydruk w kolorach CMYK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak odczytuje się wyniki takiego testu? Sama mam astygmatyzm i próbowałam kiedyś bez soczewek rozgryźć, ale coś mi się nie zgadza, najwyraźniej widzę wartości między 90 a 120 a okulistka mój astygmatyzm określiła jako: -0,75, -0,25 i 180 (piszę całość, bo nie wiem, co jest czym). Więc gdzie w takim razie jest ten mój wynik 90-120? Przepraszam, nie znam się, ale bardzo chciałabym to zrozumieć.

----------

